

Dear Europe, please help Bulgaria - slavoingilizov
https://medium.com/better-humans/6644463c9a96
My country is undergoing a political crisis. People are on the streets, protesting. Sharing is appreciated. You can follow the protests on twitter using #ДАНСwithme.
======
ninjin
"The true Bulgarians, the educated working Bulgarians are different.", yes,
much like the true Scotsmen. Seriously though, does anyone know of a more
objective analysis of what is happening in Bulgaria?

------
webjunkie
Uh, and while your at it, help Hungary, Romania, Ukraine,...

~~~
alegen
let me help you there a bit

Uh, and while your at it, basically all of eastern Europe...

~~~
sentenza
No. Many countries there are doing quite OK or even good (Poland, for
instance). The stuff going down in Hungary threatens the entire European
Project.

------
Svip
> You’ve always complained about us, Bulgarians, [...]

Well, if Bulgaria hadn't attacked Greece and Serbia after fighting with them
against the Ottomans in 1913, maybe we would have avoided the First World War.
But by that logic, there is so many to blame for that war.

(I think I am allowed to be hyperbole when he talks about 'true Bulgarians'.)

~~~
Svip
Oh, I forgot one of my favourite quotes:

"Europe today is a powder keg and the leaders are like men smoking in an
arsenal…A single spark will set off an explosion that will consume us all…I
cannot tell you when that explosion will occur, but I can tell you where…Some
damned foolish thing in the Balkans will set it off." ~ Otto von Bismarck

------
saejox
Believe me you don't want their help. Cyprus.

~~~
mafribe
Cyprus has a population of about 1 Million, the EU bailout is about $13
Billion (with likely much more to come, just yesterday president Nikos
Anastasiades asked for a topup), that's about > $10K per person. According to
the ECB study's of median net wealth, Cyprus stood at €267000 per household,
compared to just €51000 for Germany. See Table 4.1 on Page 76 of [1].

Somebody is getting an extremely good deal here.

[1]
[http://www.ecb.int/pub/pdf/other/ecbsp2en.pdf](http://www.ecb.int/pub/pdf/other/ecbsp2en.pdf)

------
niels
Sadly I don't know much about the current situation in Bulgaria. But it is one
of the most beautiful and charming countries I've visited. Corruption is
rampant. We paid off a police officer (for speeding) and a local official
(faster paperwork) in the week were there. It's crazy cheap to stay there.

------
danmaz74
Please provide at least links to some passably objective accounts of the
facts...

------
gasull
With protests going on in Turkey and Brazil, it's going to be difficult to
compete for attention.

